# My dried gourds were ready for painting.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2017)

The last couple of weeks in New Jersey have been hot and muggy or raining. My gourds that I had drying from last fall were ready for paint so I thought I'd do them so they will be ready for my fall decorations. After I wash them in mild bleach and water to help get rid of any bacteria that may cause the gourd to rot I put them on a rack to dry next to our dehumidifier in the basement and turn them every once in awhile. A few do rot but most dry nicely. It does take months but I know they are dry when they inside rattle. I use craft paint and then spray them with a shiny finish. This time I tried a few with bronze craft paint. I didn't have to spray them because they already had a shine to them. I think they might look nice in a basket with some colorful dried leaves or berries.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2017)

Beautiful Ruth, so neat that you're doing things like that, you're very talented in so many areas!   Just looking at your first photo make me yearn even more for fall. :sentimental:


----------



## Katybug (Jul 25, 2017)

You did a beautiful job!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

They are beautiful Ruth.  Looks like a lot of work but I know you enjoy it!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2017)

So beautiful. The ones you said were bronze are coming through on my monitor as bright, shiny copper- so lovely!


----------



## dearimee (Aug 1, 2017)

I remember doing that back in 3rd grade! It's so fun. In fact, I still love to paint after all these years. We did designs back then, but don't know what's today's thing is. What you have with the copper paint is striking. What will you do with them? Sorry, I didn't read everything.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2017)

You are so talented Ruth.  I love the gourds.  I would like to do that but have nowhere to display them.  Shux...:sentimental:


----------

